# Cycling After Angioplasty



## Nice_Fit (31 Jul 2010)

Dear All,

I am a 47 year old guy who has always focused on lifting weights so I look fit, but I never got into doing cardio very much. I have had cholesterol problems and to make a long story short, I have had two angioplasties to open up blocked arteries. The most recent was in June 2010.

I've bought a bike to try to work more cardio vascular exercise and I'm wondering if there is anyone out there who has been through this who could give advice. I've not used a bike for more than 30 years so this is all new to me again. I still remember how the ride though! 

Anyway, thanks for listening!


----------



## BenScoobert (31 Jul 2010)

I am in a similar situation to you, I used to work out a lot at the gym, still strong as an ox, but only for 30 seconds.....

I got a bike recently and I'm slowly building up my stamina.

My advice is just get on and go, as often as you can, I enjoy tracking what I've done like this, all you need is a phone with GPS, the rest is free. It help me look at how I'm improving, then I plan a ride with google map to push me a little more.

Good luck building up your stamina.


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Jul 2010)

Can you ask you consultant for advice on your heart rate limits and how to build up? I assume you had a stress test pre and post the stents? If you get a decent reply then get a HRM and work within the limits set by you Consultant?


----------



## Nice_Fit (31 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> I am in a similar situation to you, I used to work out a lot at the gym, still strong as an ox, but only for 30 seconds.....
> 
> I got a bike recently and I'm slowly building up my stamina.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Davidc (31 Jul 2010)

Ask your medical people before you do anything extreme.

I had a heart attack and bypass surgery 2 years ago and I'm 10 years older than you, but have ridden bikes since I was 7.

I was told to leave it 9 weeks then get back on the bike and ride it as much as I liked, the more the better. I was also told that heart rate wasn't a consideration, the beta blocker drugs would limit that for me, so I don't even monitor it. (They do, and as a result I can't go flat out for long or go up serious hills without recovery breaks).

I was told that I'd survived as well as I had because I was reasonably fit, and that the more CV exercise I do the lower the chances of a repitition of the problem.

I'm now fitter and stronger than I have been for 10 years.

If the medics agree then go for it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jul 2010)

Welcome Nice-Fit

I'm also 47 and was stented 5 years ago for blocked arteries, high cholesterol, high Old-Holborn habit.
I've cycled most of my life and been reasonabley fit, though I had about a 10 year period when the kids were small where I exercised least. I had been nack to full cycling about 3 years before my stenting, so had attained some level of fitness again.

Post stenting I was given a coarse of cardio-Rehab by the hospital. treadmill type stuff with an HRM and strict instructions not to break 120bpm. Soon I was jogging much to their disgust but was OK.
I resumed cycling and gentle jogging and kept to 130 bpm limit. I slowly built that up and now no longer wear the HRM, I know and feel when I'm overdoing it.

So cycling wise I'm pretty OK now, I'm at least as good as most non-stented regular cyclists of my age, can comfortably ride 100 miles plus, average 20mph over a flat 22 mile club training course (or a sub 30min '10') and can climb some prety big hills.

So... get an HRM, start very gently and build yourself up. Make sure you really warm-up well, go easy for the first 10 to 15 minutes and wind-down slowly for the last 10 mins. Get a straightforward bike with a triple chainset for low gearing and get going!
Could be the best thing you've ever done, just take it easy at first!


----------



## Crankarm (31 Jul 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> Welcome Nice-Fit
> 
> I'm also 47 and was stented 5 years ago for blocked arteries, high cholesterol, high Old-Holborn habit.
> I've cycled most of my life and been reasonabley fit, though I had about a 10 year period when the kids were small where I exercised least. I had been nack to full cycling about 3 years before my stenting, so had attained some level of fitness again.
> ...



Sounds like very sensible advice FF.

Fortunately not had a heart attack myself, yet, although I have noticed that when I get dehydrated I sometimes get an erratic heart beat. I'm early forties although look 21 . Always drinking 12-15 gulps of water prior to a ride or run greatly reduces the risk of dehydration. Try and keep well hydrated as I guess when one is dehydrated 
one's blood thickens making it much harder for one's heart to pump blood around one's body. Before I do any cycling or running now I always have a moderate drink of water, not too much mind, but sufficient to mean I am not gasping for water at the end of a one hour ride or run so just need a top up. Throughout the day I regularly drink small amounts of water anyway and definitely have a glass of water before I go to bed. Most heart attacks occur between the hours of 3 and 5am when people are asleep.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2010)

Another one here who has had angioplasty and stenting, 2008, very fit lifelong cyclist, and a club cyclist for 25 years. I can't add much more than has already been said, Fab Foodies advice is sensible, just take it easy at first, build up steadily, stop and rest if you have any signs of discomfort. Me I was back at work a week after the op, and cycle commuting, I did my first club run a couple of weeks after the op, with the clubs family run. Now I'm very close to where I was before the angina set in.


----------



## pubrunner (1 Aug 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> So cycling wise *I'm pretty OK now*, I'm at least as good as most non-stented regular cyclists of my age, *can comfortably ride 100 miles plus, average 20mph over a flat 22 mile club training course (or a sub 30min '10')* and can climb some prety big hills.



FF, in my book, that's better than 'pretty OK'. 

I'm can't remember how fast I was at 47, but I'm sure that I'd have struggled to average 20mph over a flat 22 mile course. I've only done a 100 miler once (Cheshire Cat 200) and it certainly wasn't 'comfortable' - I was glad just to finish  .

'Pretty OK' indeed !


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2010)

pubrunner said:


> FF, in my book, that's better than 'pretty OK'.
> 
> I'm can't remember how fast I was at 47, but I'm sure that I'd have struggled to average 20mph over a flat 22 mile course. I've only done a 100 miler once (Cheshire Cat 200) and it certainly wasn't 'comfortable' - I was glad just to finish  .
> 
> 'Pretty OK' indeed !




I would agree with that, before my angina my average would be in the 16-17mph range, hanging on in a fast group I could push that to 18-19mph but only for a short time. Now my average is in the 15-16mph range, I haven't pushed that above 16-17mph, again hanging on in a group, I'm not very interested in pushing my average these days.


----------



## woohoo (1 Aug 2010)

I had a couple of stents fitted 5 years ago after I noticed a slight reduction in my results on the cross trainer in the gym (I tend to do 3x1 hour per week on these). A week after the stenting (and the artery wound had healed up – but that's another story), the consultant told me it was fine to go back to the gym (and cycling) and to go as hard/fast as I wanted. As always, it's wise to follow what the medics tell you and IME they take into account your general fitness and attitude when telling you how to proceed.


----------



## stavros (7 Aug 2010)

I agree that you should begin cautiously and don't exceed the rate/pressure product. This entails measuring your heart rate immediately post-ride and measuring your systolic blood pressure (the top figure). You then divide this by 0.1 and you have your RPP figure. If this exceeds 150 you are in the 'red zone' and need to reduce your effort.

The above is a well-recognised and easy way of telling whether you are in excess of your limit. Just buy a cheap automatic blood pressure monitor from the chemist - usually about ten quid. it's well worth the expense to feel reassured. As a general rule you should only be on 130/140 maximum heart rate during excercise following coronary stents.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2010)

stavros said:


> I agree that you should begin cautiously and don't exceed the rate/pressure product. This entails measuring your heart rate immediately post-ride and measuring your systolic blood pressure (the top figure). You then divide this by 0.1 and you have your RPP figure. If this exceeds 150 you are in the 'red zone' and need to reduce your effort.
> 
> The above is a well-recognised and easy way of telling whether you are in excess of your limit. Just buy a cheap automatic blood pressure monitor from the chemist - usually about ten quid. it's well worth the expense to feel reassured.* As a general rule you should only be on 130/140 maximum heart rate during excercise following coronary stents.*



Bloody ell! the winter after I had the stenting, stenting done July 9th 2008, I did a full winter training schedule. Interval training 50 minutes twice a week for 9 weeks, 10 minutes warm up at 100-105bpm, 30minutes at 130-135bpm, during that 30 minutes I would do 1 minute bursts at 150-155bpm at 5 minute intervals, then warm down at 100-105bpm. I'm sure that since then there have been times when I have been well above 130/140bpm


----------



## Bill Gates (8 Aug 2010)

dave r said:


> Bloody ell! the winter after I had the stenting, stenting done July 9th 2008, I did a full winter training schedule. Interval training 50 minutes twice a week for 9 weeks, 10 minutes warm up at 100-105bpm, 30minutes at 130-135bpm, during that 30 minutes I would do 1 minute bursts at 150-155bpm at 5 minute intervals, then warm down at 100-105bpm. I'm sure that since then there have been times when I have been well above 130/140bpm




+1

Heart attacks in April 2004 and June 2006 and 5 stents fitted. Been at MHR since and regularly hit 95% in interval training with no ill effects. Need to be sensible on building up the fitness steadily first though. Irony is that I can't ride at all at the moment and been off the bike for 3 months with shot knees. Been promised a full knee replacement and awaiting date for surgery.


----------



## Dan Grindey (13 Mar 2013)

Hi guys,

I've just found this thread and it is very interesting. I note that the last update was over 2 years ago so I'm hoping that you will still see my post.

I was given a coronary stent around 3 years ago and have been cycling regularly before and after the procedure.

The one thing that nobody mentions here is whether they were prescribed beta blockers post-stenting. I have been using a relatively low dose Bisoprolol since the stent until around 2 months ago and have seen an immediate improvement in my performance.

Do you guys use beta blockers and if so, what effect has that had on your cycling performance? The thing that has always worried me is whether there are inherently more risks going 100% MHR.

Dan


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2013)

I am seeing a consultant next week to discuss my recovery from illness. In November, he hinted at possible 'interventions' if I didn't recover enough without them. I am still making progress but it is very slow and I'm wondering if I might eventually end up with stents if the damage from my clotting is permanent. I'll have to ask him what the 'interventions' could be. For now, I'd rather give nature another 6 months and see how I get on.

I really don't like the idea of beta blockers. I don't know whether I'll ever be able to get my heart back up to 180 bpm, but I certainly don't want it restricted to 120-140 bpm unless it is absolutely necessary. That would take away a lot of the benefits that I've had from losing weight. (A skinny me climbing at 120 bpm would probably be as slow as the fat me climbing at 180 bpm!)

Still - being alive beats being dead ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2013)

Dan Grindey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just found this thread and it is very interesting. I note that the last update was over 2 years ago so I'm hoping that you will still see my post.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan 
I'm mostly brain dead but still here!
I've taken Atenolol since my stenting and apart from feeling slightly tired most of the time, it's OK. I don't know about going 100% MHR because I dare not do it! I 'listen' to my heart when riding and take it easy on big climbs and I no longer contest sprints!
I'm certainly no slower than I was before stenting and possibly faster. I don't worry about it too much, I ride OK with many of my peers and enjoy every spin. It's good to be alive isn't it?


----------



## Arsen Gere (13 Mar 2013)

All credit you guys who get back in to the sport. I'm impressed.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2013)

Still here and still pedalling, I was on beta blockers just after the stenting in 2008, a short while after the op I was taken off them, I've forgotten why now, but the Doctors are talking about putting me back on them, it seems that I shouldn't have been taken off them in the first place, I'll have to wait till my check up in a few weeks to find out whats going on, I'm in excellent shape and don't understand why I should go back on them.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's good to be alive isn't it?


+ one on that, I'm in better shape than before the OP and enjoying experiencing things I might have missed.


----------



## Dan Grindey (13 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate you taking the time to reply.
It's great to finally find fellow cyclists that are recovering fron stenting and enjoying their cycling. Personally whilst I'm glad to be alive, I still want to be as strong on the bike as I can and am prepared to tinker with my medication to make it so.

I've been on Bisoprolol since the stenting and they have restricted my heart rate to 160bpm. This is fine until I start to climb when as soon as my heart rate hits 160 I tend to blow. I've also struggled with my endurance which I have assumed has been caused by the beta blockers.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Mar 2013)

My dad had angioplasty and stents about 14 years ago. I regularly ride with him.
It might seem like a long road back sometimes, but it's worth the trip.


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2013)

This seems like years ago, am brand new now,

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/heart-attack-part-two.105968/


----------



## Dan Grindey (14 Mar 2013)

Glad to hear it Derrick.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2013)

Well done Derrick


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2013)

A quick update, the doc took me of the Bisoprolol because it made me tired, he said i don't really need it as i was doing so well with the recovery, but i must stress mine was mild and it did get treated very quickly, below is a ride from a couple of weeks ago heart rate max 172, you have to listen to what your body is telling you, don't overdo it.
(61 years young)


http://connect.garmin.com/activity/279253139


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2013)

That's good news derrick. I remember reading your 'heart attack part 2' thread back in July last year and thinking that nothing like that could ever happen to me, but I collapsed 2 weeks later and haven't cycled since! It just goes to show that good health should never be taken for granted ...


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Mar 2013)

2 more stents almost exactly 6 months ago. Angioplasty 1993, 3 stents 2005. Almost back to normal again, but this time I think Statins are causing problems - muscle ache and cramps. I had not been prescribed them as I had problems in the past, and over the years have been prescribed almost every cholesterol lowering substance known to medicine, eventually settling with Ezetimibe. After my recent surgery my cardiologist encouraged me to try and stick with low dose Rosuvastatin - very effective - my cholesterol is now 3.6, with excellent ratios etc, but sadly my leg muscles are not behaving as well as before the recent stents. The only other medication I take is Ramipril, Clopidogrel (for another 6 months) and Aspirin. No beta blockers as I have naturaly low blood pressure, and resting heart rate. It has taken me longer to feel fully fit again than I expected - I think I did too much too soon after the event - not cycling, but in general. Not entirely my fault as I received what in retrospect was conflicting advice about how much I should do or not do, and when. As others have said, listen to your body, and talk to your doctor. There are lots of different drugs available, all with slightly different effects, and some may be better tolerated by you than others. My GP is now going to try changing the Statin prescribed, and probably referring me to a Lipid Clinic at the local Hospital.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Mar 2013)

dave r said:


> + one on that, I'm in better shape than before the OP and enjoying experiencing things I might have missed.


 Me too


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2013)

I was a surprised guest of the NHS back in August. I went in as an out-patient for a routine test on a Friday afternoon, and emerged, blinking into the daylight, with a double coronary by-pass ten days later. Hammersmith Hospital and all their people were utterly wonderful, BTW.
They don't want you to do much cycling after cardiac surgery, at least for two months.. They get into your chest by cutting down the middle of your sternum (breastbone) and pulling your ribs apart with clamps to gain access to the heart. When they have finished, they staple the two sides of your ribs back together. It hurts, *big-time* if you cough in the days after the op, so what they do is give you a rolled up towel to press against the middle of your chest, to restrict movement and pain. It is a surreal sight.....grown men in dressing gowns wandering about with catheters and drips coming out of all corners of their bodies, all clutching towels to their chests, like Sebastian Flyte and his teddy in Brideshead Revisited.

I was told to take Clopidogrel, Atorvastatin and Bisoprolol Fumarate, and have had absolutely no side-effects at all. In the middle of October, I went to see the cardiologist for one last appointment, and asked if I could ride again, and how easily I should take it if I did. " Ride as hard and as far as you like, but don't enter the Tour de France" .

I think she could be wrong. I take enough drugs, FFS.


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> 2 more stents almost exactly 6 months ago. Angioplasty 1993, 3 stents 2005. Almost back to normal again, but this time I think Statins are causing problems - muscle ache and cramps. I had not been prescribed them as I had problems in the past, and over the years have been prescribed almost every cholesterol lowering substance known to medicine, eventually settling with Ezetimibe. After my recent surgery my cardiologist encouraged me to try and stick with low dose Rosuvastatin - very effective - my cholesterol is now 3.6, with excellent ratios etc, but sadly my leg muscles are not behaving as well as before the recent stents. The only other medication I take is Ramipril, Clopidogrel (for another 6 months) and Aspirin. No beta blockers as I have naturaly low blood pressure, and resting heart rate. It has taken me longer to feel fully fit again than I expected - I think I did too much too soon after the event - not cycling, but in general. Not entirely my fault as I received what in retrospect was conflicting advice about how much I should do or not do, and when. As others have said, listen to your body, and talk to your doctor. There are lots of different drugs available, all with slightly different effects, and some may be better tolerated by you than others. My GP is now going to try changing the Statin prescribed, and probably referring me to a Lipid Clinic at the local Hospital.


I had a similar problem with the statins, tried 3 differant types they all seem to have the same effect, aching muscles and cramps but over time i have got used to them, i think it was my body getting used to them, before my heart prob i would not take any pills that were not prescribed, even asprin , hate tacking them now but i have no choice.


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Mar 2013)

I was so hoping the Rosuvastatin (Crestor) wouldn't have any side effects. It is now accepted that around 10-15% of us may experience some side effects from Statins, albeit mostly of a minor nature, whereas in the mid 1990s when I was first prescribed them doctors seemed to be a lot less accepting of such reports, and any aches and pains were 'all in the mind', unless confirmed by a liver function test. I am very happy to take them if the right one for me could be found as I understand they have a protective function over and above their cholesterol lowering effect.


----------



## addictfreak (15 Mar 2013)

Wow, I'm amazed how many of you have had medical problems. I have had my share recently, although my heart if fine the old Brain has been playing up. Had a ruptured cerebal aneurysm repaired using platinum coils inserted via the groin and up into the Brain (amazing stuff) and I still have another aneurysm behind one of my eyes which requires further treatment. They tried to address it in the same way but no success, so the options are a stent or a clip, the latter will involve full on surgery and I should find out which it's going to be at the end of this month.

Recovery so far has been great, I spent a little time in hospital to recover from the haemorrhage and to receive treatment. When I first left hospital in mid December I could hardly walk off the ward, and the stairs at home were like the north face of the Eiger! Here I am just over 3 months later and I'm out on the bike almost everyday.
The key is to take things slowly, listen to the medics and to your body. Build up slowly (as frustrating as it can be) and you will get there. My longest ride was just the other day, 40 miles. A long way from the century rides I was doing in the past but hey I'm still here to enjoy it.
The plan now is to be as fit as possible for the next round, whatever that entails. Hopefully I will even get back to work, over three months off so far and going up the wall at times.
Keep up the good work guys, I'm sure we will all get there in the end.


----------



## Crackle (15 Mar 2013)

slowmotion said:


> I was a surprised guest of the NHS back in August. I went in as an out-patient for a routine test on a Friday afternoon, and emerged, blinking into the daylight, with a double coronary by-pass ten days later. Hammersmith Hospital and all their people were utterly wonderful, BTW.
> They don't want you to do much cycling after cardiac surgery, at least for two months.. They get into your chest by cutting down the middle of your sternum (breastbone) and pulling your ribs apart with clamps to gain access to the heart. When they have finished, they staple the two sides of your ribs back together. It hurts, *big-time* if you cough in the days after the op, so what they do is give you a rolled up towel to press against the middle of your chest, to restrict movement and pain. It is a surreal sight.....grown men in dressing gowns wandering about with catheters and drips coming out of all corners of their bodies, all clutching towels to their chests, like Sebastian Flyte and his teddy in Brideshead Revisited.
> 
> I was told to take Clopidogrel, Atorvastatin and Bisoprolol Fumarate, and have had absolutely no side-effects at all. In the middle of October, I went to see the cardiologist for one last appointment, and asked if I could ride again, and how easily I should take it if I did. " Ride as hard and as far as you like, but don't enter the Tour de France" .
> ...


 
Crumbs, very nearly nomotion.

I didn't know that. Glad you're still here, mind you, I bet you are too.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2013)

Crackle said:


> Crumbs, very nearly nomotion.
> 
> I didn't know that. Glad you're still here, mind you, I bet you are too.


 Thank you Crackle. Strangely enough, I feel a lot better than I have for years, and I never even knew there was something wrong. Odd that.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Thank you Crackle. Strangely enough, I feel a lot better than I have for years, and I never even knew there was something wrong. Odd that.


 
Thats the danger, you can carry on with your life blissfully unaware, then one day it ups and bites you on the arse! What I've come to realize over the last few years is that it was slowing me down mentally as well as physically, its something I've not seen mentioned in any of the articles I've read, but I definitely sharpened up after the stenting.


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Thank you Crackle. Strangely enough, I feel a lot better than I have for years, and I never even knew there was something wrong. Odd that.


Blimey, neither did I Slomo. I'm glad to her you're on the mend mate. Take it easy.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2013)

dave r said:


> Thats the danger, you can carry on with your life blissfully unaware, then one day it ups and bites you on the arse! What I've come to realize over the last few years is that it was slowing me down mentally as well as physically, its something I've not seen mentioned in any of the articles I've read, but I definitely sharpened up after the stenting.


I definitely feel that my brain has taken a hammering with my illness. It was already a bit dodgy after carbon monoxide poisoning a few years back but now it is worse.

I was trying to name the thing that a dog sleeps in the other day (i.e. a dog basket) - somebody had to tell me what it was called. I explained to a friend that she needed her phone unlocking - she had to remind me that I did it for her a few weeks ago! I described someone as a necrophiliac when I meant hypochondriac ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2013)

slowmotion said:


> " Ride as hard and as far as you like, but don't enter the Tour de France" .
> 
> I think she could be wrong. I take enough drugs, FFS.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Wow, I'm amazed how many of you have had medical problems.


I'm gonna ask Shaun to rename this place 'Crocks Chat' .... or 'Cycle Crocks' ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2013)

dave r said:


> Thats the danger, you can carry on with your life blissfully unaware, then one day it ups and bites you on the arse! What I've come to realize over the last few years is that it was slowing me down mentally as well as physically, its something I've not seen mentioned in any of the articles I've read, but I definitely sharpened up after the stenting.


 This is so true.
It was because of my failing mental faculties (long story short) that I was made redundant (by agreed consent on both parts) at around the same as I had my attack. All the mental and physical effort that went into functioning at work and home combined with the attack and redundancy led my into a long depression. Not knowing why I was no longer my upbeat, caring and energetic self, and not being able to explain to my family why I was increasingly incapable at work and home has had many long term ramifications.
The stenting helped enormoulsy, but the effect of the Beta-Blockers still drags.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> This is so true.
> It was because of my failing mental faculties (long story short) that I was made redundant (by agreed consent on both parts) at around the same as I had my attack. All the mental and physical effort that went into functioning at work and home combined with the attack and redundancy led my into a long depression. Not knowing why I was no longer my upbeat, caring and energetic self, and not being able to explain to my family why I was increasingly incapable at work and home has had many long term ramifications.
> The stenting helped enormoulsy, but the effect of the Beta-Blockers still drags.


 
Thats something else that I've not seen much about in the articles I've read, but my Dr was asking about my mental state last time I saw him and was saying depression isn't uncommon.


----------

